# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Microsoft Windows  >  Компьютер не видит телефон по USB

## Kroto

Уважаемые специалисты форума ! Возникла проблема :

Ноутбук *SONY VAIO* *VGN-SZ5XRN/C* на  *Windows XP* x32  перестал
 читать через USB телефон* Philips Xenium [email protected]* . 
  А там многафоток  :Huh: )

На других компах телефон открывается и читается. 

Проверка на вирусы CureiT , MBAM , ESET на данный момент 
вирусов на телефоне и компе не обнаруживает.

  Ранее вирусы на телефоне обнаруживались и были удалены.

Почитал тут : http://www.varit.ru/flash.htm   - похоже на пункт 2 или 3


Подскажите пожалуйста , что делать?  :Help:  

Заранее признателен !

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Kroto

Почему никто не отвечает?

----------


## PavelA

> читать через USB телефон Philips Xenium [email protected] .


 Драйвера под него переставлять не пробовали?

----------


## Kroto

> Драйвера под него переставлять не пробовали?



  Раньше он прекрасно читался без всяких драйверов под Philips и т.д., обходясь стандартными драйверами  Windows.

Подскажите КАКОЙ ИМЕННО драйвер нужно переставить . 

 Вот тут похожее советуют, но я так и не понял о каком драйвере идёт речь... 

http://www.sony.ru/discussions/thread/149889?tstart=0

Заранее признателен.

----------


## NRA

Заходите в Диспетчер устройств, находите своё чудо, удаляете драйыер и выбираете Обновить конфигурацию - вуаля!

----------


## Kroto

Там много USB драйверов , какие нужно удалить, какие "мои", а какие оставить - чтобы лишнего не удалить



В безопасном или обычном режиме?

Заранее признателен.

*Добавлено через 1 час 43 минуты*

Туда в USB втыкалось : мышь, флешь и всё работает.  
   А вот телефон теперь определяется как  диск F: со значком флешки (типа это накопитель, а не телефон) . Кликаешь на него - а там две папки с красным знаком вопроса, по 1 кб каждая , и не открываются дальше... 

Раньше-то он его обзывал правильно - Philips, и потом папки показывал...

----------


## NRA

Такое иногда бывает с боковыми юсбихами или покоцаными контактами, так что пробуйтке втыкать в задние разьёмы.
У каждого телефона может быть по-разному. В ссылке вам посоветовали пушкой по воробьям - удалить и обновить драйвера Контролера универсальной последовательной шины USB и заставить систему обновить дрова - может и помочь.

Но часто причина в настройках самого телефона, например, у которого метод подключения установлен в настройках как диск, а не мобильное устройство... Некоторые обязательно зачем-то требуют службу HID и т.д.

Попробуйте глянуть в Диспетчере устройств опцию Вид> Показать скрытые устройства и Администрирование> Системные события на ошибки. Если ошибок или предупреждений на тему юсб нет (красных крестиков и жёлтых кружочков) нет, то попробуйте удалить дрова юсбихи и обновите.

----------


## Kroto

*NRA*, 

На других компах телефон открывается и читается.  никакие настройки телефона не менялись. В меню их нет

----------


## PavelA

> Раньше-то он его обзывал правильно - Philips, и потом папки показывал...


http://omoby.ru/model_2768/Philips-Xenium-9-9r/ - специльно для Вас.

----------


## Kroto

*PavelA*, 

Спасибо большое за ссылку.
 Возник вопрос : Почему раньше в меню телефона ничего не выставлялось, никакие программы типа Philips Connect© на ноутбук не устанавливались (а на сторонние компы и подавно - там телефон прекрасно читается, см. первый пост в теме) и все читалось и открывалось, а потом ( возможно в результате вир.атаки) перестало? 
В телефоне , видимо, ничего не изменилось,(т.к. он открывается на других компах) или я ошибаюсь? 
Заранее благодарен!

----------


## PavelA

Почему это происходит с конкретным телефоном сказать не смогу, но по моему опыту с моим SE750 похожее происходило, если я вдруг его вставлял в другой USB порт. В реестре хранится информация в какой порт чего вставляли. При первом обращении к устройству система прописывает некоторые станд. драйвера. Если вставляем в другой порт, то она этого не делает.
Зачистка реестра выручала, либо переустановка программы для Connect. 
Все это просто мои мысли. К сожалению, мой мобильник сдох, и проверить не на чем.

Советы по прочистке ресстра не давал по простой причине: боялся, что Вы добьете систему.

Кстати, в этой ссылке есть про настройки внутри телефона. При смене Sim-карты, передергивании акк-ра, они могли слететь.

----------

